# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Athina perseri ne flake nga emigrante musliman

## prenceedi

Jane shenuar episode serioze ne qender te athines nga emigrante musliman......
Kjo sepse sic thone emigrantet nje polic grek grisi dhe shkeli me kembe kuranin.
Sipas te dhenave te fundit sot kerkesat e emigranteve  ndryshuan .Tani kerkohet edhe ngritja e nje xhamije te madhe ne athine
 Policia ka bere deri tani rreth 34 arrestime
kane pesuar deme rreth 5 makina dyqane me xhama te thyer etj.

----------


## FierAkja143

wow te jet e vertet se grisi polici kuranin eshte shume shume ofendim i madh pak e justifikuar rremuja.

----------


## SaS

i rafte nje pike ishalla policit !!! edhe thone pastaj qe e kane fajin emigrantet !!! ti vij ndyre ti vij per veprimin e tij !!!

----------


## INFINITY©

> i rafte nje pike ishalla policit !!!


 :pa dhembe: 

Sa kohe kisha pa degjuar kete ta perdorte nje cun.  :ngerdheshje: 

Persa i perket temes, nqs polici ka qene ne krye te detyres, atehere ka bere shume gabim qe ka bere dicka te tille. Nqs nuk ka qene ne krye te detyres, eshte e drejta e tij personale te grisi ndac Ku'ran-in, ndac Biblen.

----------


## Apollyon

> Jane shenuar episode serioze ne qender te athines nga emigrante musliman......
> Kjo sepse sic thone emigrantet nje polic grek grisi dhe shkeli me kembe kuranin.
> Sipas te dhenave te fundit sot kerkesat e emigranteve  ndryshuan .Tani kerkohet edhe ngritja e nje xhamije te madhe ne athine
>  Policia ka bere deri tani rreth 34 arrestime
> kane pesuar deme rreth 5 makina dyqane me xhama te thyer etj.


Nuk duhet ti preket libri shenjte nje besimtari. Per fe e per Zot japin jeten njerzit.. E ka treguar historia.

----------


## Homza

pas fitores se kombetares nuk me gezon gje tjeter e ksaj natyre pervec dhunes, tymit dhe flakes ne greqi dhe serbi...

----------


## Vista

u mbush greqia me te huaj ,  :buzeqeshje: 
ndegjoj nje lajm : banoret e nje fshati grek , kan kerkuar qe policia te deboj 600 bullgar qe paskan ardh ne fshat , ndersa bullgaret kerkojn nga banoret qe tu japin rrogen , per punet qe u kan ber.
kallu greqi , ashtu sic ke kall.

----------


## _AuLoNa_



----------


## Alienated

Pak e ka policia greke, do doja t'i hynin nja 20 talebane Athines e t'i edukojne pak policet greke.

Sa shqiptare jane vrare nga keta plehra! Bashkohem me mendimin e Homzes dhene me siper.

----------


## genti1972

url]http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=41771[/url]




ketu do et shihni edhe kuranin e grisur
nuk ishte kurani por disa faqe te tij te mbeshtjella me ngjitese ,

----------


## genti1972

ketu do et shihni edhe kuranin e grisur
nuk ishte kurani por disa faqe te tij te mbeshtjella me ngjitese ,

----------


## Bizantin

nja 7 copë i kemi dërguar në spital. këtu nuk është francë, këtu do kafshoni trotuaret..

pisa...

----------


## Korcar-L1

per ata qe dine greqisht

----------


## Apollyon

Po per ne qe sdim greqisht o Jorgo si tja bejm?

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Po per ne qe sdim greqisht o Jorgo si tja bejm?


po cte te bej une o Tahir?

te hyje ushtria thote, ti mbledhin ne stadiume e ti dergojne andej nga erdhen, ja keto thote.

Vdekje islamofobeve therrisnin, dhe hidhnin tulla e gure ne kishen qe ishte atje afer.

----------


## Apollyon

Ewww qenka tu kercit sherri!! 


Ka shqiptare mysliman te deklaruar atje? Se do i gjeje belaja po fja fusin vrapit sa jan ne kohe.

----------


## alDI

> Ewww qenka tu kercit sherri!! 
> 
> 
> Ka shqiptare mysliman te deklaruar atje? Se do i gjeje belaja po fja fusin vrapit sa jan ne kohe.


Nuk i gjen belaja hic, se i fusin nje te pagezuar dhe cdo gje mbaron paqesisht...
Shqiptaret jan pagezu per te fitu nje kryq qe kushtonte 25mij dhrahmi e jo me po tu bej presion shteti grek per dajak  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## njemik

ka pas shqiptar ne keto protesta?

----------


## D@mian

> ka pas shqiptar ne keto protesta?


Ishin pakistaneze, afgane, irakiane etc.


Me tendencat demografike boterore dhe poziten gjeografike te Shqiperise, per nja 10-15 vjet keto do t'i shohim dhe ne Tirane besoj.

Btw, polici thote qe e kontrolloi per droge, jo per kuran.

----------


## D@mian

Sot ne Athine:

----------

